# Ollie loves scritches!!!



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Just thought i would post some pics of Ollie enjoying his scritches! He is quite the cuddler. He will actually try to get under my fingers for scritches, and if he is on my shoulder, he will climb to cuddle under my chin and I know he wants "pets".


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

adorable


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Omg, look how much he's grown up and into such a cutie!


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

such a cutie


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

all tiels love there scritches


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww he is so big now


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

pretty bird!


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

so sweet...


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg he has grown so much!! isnt it the best feeling in the world to know they trust u and love you like that!! thanks for sharing...scritching pics are the best


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Adorable!


----------

